# tubes for cyclocross?



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking to put some michelin mud's on my clincher training/fool around cross wheels (with tubie challenge grifo's for racing).

what kind of tubes do I use for my record/open pro wheels and 32 michelin tires?

I was looking to swap them onto the cross bike for some dirt trail fun. I'm pretty sure my road tubes are too small to fill a 32c tire...

where would I buy, and any good brands to recommend?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

There should be a size up 28-32mm (27x1-1/4")
I am using Q Tubes right now.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.performancebike.com/shop...egory_ID=10049&CFID=22458368&CFTOKEN=71783948

here's some. 

Note the current sale though:
Regular Price: $11.97
Sale Price: $13.47 (That's -13% Off!) 

You can use regular road tubes(I've done it several times), but you're more likely to get a pinch flat.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

*Michelin Muds 32*

Not a bad tire, came stock on my Giant TX0, but for soft conditions only...hint hint.

I figured I'd wear em out and replace but the back is completely bald in the middle in a little over a month. (About 75% on road, the rest on hard rocky fireroad.) My own fault of course.

They actually are a pretty decent off road tire and reasonably fast on the pave'.

Cheers


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

DM.Aelis said:


> Looking to put some michelin mud's on my clincher training/fool around cross wheels (with tubie challenge grifo's for racing).
> 
> what kind of tubes do I use for my record/open pro wheels and 32 michelin tires?
> 
> ...


I've had both good and bad luck with riding road sized tubes in cross tires. Some tubes handle it just fine, other brands don't. Haven't noticed any difference in pinch flats or punctures between different sized tubes. Have had some catastophic tube failures with michelin tubes (splits at the seams). OK luck with specialized brand road tubes in cross tires. If you run smaller tubes, avoid the ultra thin ones.

Currently running QBP house brand tubes with removable valve cores and a bit of stan's sealant. Won't seal up a major pinch flat, but has done really well on the punctures.


----------



## velociped jones (Mar 21, 2005)

i have actual michelin cyclocross tubes. they don't make them anymore. michelin now recommends using the airstop a2 with the muds. you could probably do worse.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

velociped jones said:


> i have actual michelin cyclocross tubes. they don't make them anymore. michelin now recommends using the airstop a2 with the muds. you could probably do worse.


I like these tubes too. 25/32 with a smooth stem.


----------

